# Help! Injured dog!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay my 16 year old mutt has a hole in his head (we have no idea what happened) and his head and left eye are swollen and his eye is oozing puss. What can we do? We've put a bandage over the hole along with some neosporin and we keep cleaning the eye. My mom will be taking him to the vet tomorrow if it doesn't look any better. I'll try and get a couple of pics of it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

How long has he had this injury? Cause it would take some time fore pus to form? If it just happened could it be something beside pus?

Could it be an abscess? If so, I would treat it like a goat, being careful of his eye. I have never had a dog get an abscess though- they are usually so resistantant to infection like that.

If you think abscess, I would make sure it can drain.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would call the vet to see if you can get in tomorrow. anything that involves the head or eye could potentially be serious.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

He's had it about 5 days and it just starting draining the pus. I really doubt it's an abscess though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like an infection has set in since i dont know what antibiotics are ok for dogs I don't want to suggest anything.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I think my mom is just going to have to take him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that would be best


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately needs to go to the vet sooner then later. It really does sound like an abcess. Could have started by a small punture wound. 

I would not give any pen, as it lasts in the blood system for 24 hours, and depending on what the doc prescribes, probobly Baytril and Rimadyl, they will not want the pen in the system.

Good luck and let us know~


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

How is your pup doing? 

Did you get him to the vet and on antibiotics? Sounds like he had a nasty wound that got badly infected...possibly got into a dogfight if it was a puncture wound?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope the pup is doing better. Let us know.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope the dog is doing better. Definately don't want to wait around on getting them to the vet.


----------

